# Hilfe / rechte / löschung kundendaten.



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

Hi ich habe bei einem shop ein nachfüllset für druckerpatronen bestellt. 
Und ich möchte das das unternehmen meine kundendaten sofort wieder aus ihrem system löscht da viele unternehmen ihre kundendaten zu werbezwecken weiter vermietet.

Das habe ich dem unternehme auch per email mitgeteilt.
Nun meint das unternehmen das sie mine daten sperrt für weitere bestellungen. 
Und das diese die daten nach ablauf der frist löschen.
Ich möchte aber eine sofortige löschung meiner daten.

Nun möchte ich mich informieren wie weit ich das recht habe auf löschung meiner daten.
Und welche rechte das unternehmen hat. Wenn es in dieser hinsicht überhaupt rechte hat.

Danke schonmal in vorraus für Hilfe.


----------



## Heiko (9 Juli 2003)

Einschlägig wäre dafür (falls das Unternehmen in D sitzt) das BDSG (Bundesdatenschutzgesetz).  
Unter gewissen Bedingungen darf das Unternehmen statt zu löschen auch sperren: siehe § 20 BDSG

Lies mal nach und mache Dich kundig.


----------

